# Ash Vs the Evil Dead (STARZ series)



## wankerness (Jul 11, 2015)

This actually looks awesome. I was very skeptical till I saw this.


----------



## kevdes93 (Jul 11, 2015)

So hyped for this, the old school blood effects made me smile


----------



## SKoG (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm ready for more Ash. I didn't know Lucy Lawless was going to be in it!


----------



## Jarmake (Jul 11, 2015)

Oh yeah. Groovy!


----------



## ShiftKey (Jul 11, 2015)

That's awesome thanks for sharing it I wouldn't have seen this!


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jul 11, 2015)

I knew nothing of it until now. Can't wait.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## QuantumCybin (Jul 12, 2015)

Can't fvckin wait! Loved the original movies and I have to say I really liked the (I think) 2012 version as well. Bruce Campbell is awesome.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 12, 2015)

LOL, and I just cancelled Starz the other day after having forgot to do so after the wife's Outlander season ended. Will be re-subscribing for this in October! Hell yeah  Good to see some more cool sh*i*t coming out now.


Rev.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 12, 2015)

I was just wondering the other day what ever happened to that supposed Evil Dead TV series that I heard a rumor about last year...

...at last!

No one understands how unbelievably excited I am for this!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Nov 6, 2015)

I expected some comments after the first episode.
I really enjoyed it, nice pace, nice mood, fun enough.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Nov 6, 2015)

I enjoyed the first episode. It was kind of weird watching it on Facebook, though. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the premise is more slapsticky than.


Spoiler



The fact that he was high.


----------



## MFB (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm not crazy about any of the Evil Dead series, I like the writing but always kind of underwhelmed as a whole; but man, this is really enjoyable. It might have just been the production quality holding them back for me but I'm totally on board with this.


----------



## AxeHappy (Nov 7, 2015)

I enjoyed it. I prefer the horror comedy mix of Evil Dead 2 to Army of Darkness, and this seems to be playing the more Army of Darkness route (it was originally billed as a sequel to it so I was expecting this) but that was a great bit of TV. I am really excited to see where they go with it. 

The CGI stuff was *horrible* but the practical stuff was great. They should have just kept it all practical.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 7, 2015)

There was some kind of rights issue with Army of Darkness so they're not allowed to have any direct references to it. Guess it's just as well, since the director's preferred ending of that is the stupid one where he wakes up after the apocalypse.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Nov 7, 2015)

Also...Space Truckin' maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan...


----------



## Rev2010 (Nov 9, 2015)

Lovin' the show! Just subscribed to Starz yesterday to catch episode 2 on demand, forgot to watch it Saturday. I downloaded the first episode last week to see if I'd like it before subscribing. I think this is one example of success in keeping the feel/mood of the originals, something Hollywood has been failing at so abysmally lately. My only beef is I wish the episodes were an hour long, but I guess with the makeup and effects that would make it more difficult... though the Walking Dead does it.


Rev.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 10, 2015)

Considering how overlong most Walking Dead episodes feel, I think it's a blessing they're this short (not to mention that's the most popular show on TV during its timeslot so they obviously have a lot more budget to work with). I can't really see them sustaining it for a whole season as is, but I hope they do!


----------



## ridner (Nov 18, 2015)

watched 2 episodes so far and am really enjoying it!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Nov 19, 2015)

Episode 3 was very cool imho.


----------



## zappatton2 (Dec 6, 2015)

Every single time I watch a new episode, I'm like "that was way too short". This is one show I feel could benefit from a 40 or 45 minute run time. I don't say that lightly, even with shows I enjoy like Walking Dead or Game of Thrones, I find myself clockwatching towards the end. This show flies by like nothing.

I know some people are down on the side-story with Jill Marie Jones, but I like her, I feel like she provides a more serious role to Ash's slapstick that could add more depth and be a better vehicle to draw in the horror element. My only complaint is that they could flesh out her story a bit, or Lucy's, just to make the side-story more compelling (though that may be moot by now).

Also, with plans for a second season, maybe the positive reviews will result in a bigger budget, and perhaps more practical effects. I agree with many here that the CGI gets a tad hokey, but I'm sure they can only do what they can afford to, and though I don't know .... about making shows, I imagine CGI is the cheaper route. I did like the "biggest fan" scene, that actually surprised me a bit.

All in all, this is my favourite show on TV right now, I feel like if it was an hour, I would still be drawn in the whole time.


----------



## lemeker (Dec 6, 2015)

I haven't been able to watch religiously, but the few episodes I have seen were campy and corny. The way it should be. Love what I've seen so far.


----------



## AxeHappy (Dec 6, 2015)

zappatton2 said:


> Every single time I watch a new episode, I'm like "that was way too short". This is one show I feel could benefit from a 40 or 45 minute run time.



No kidding! Ever time the episode ends I look at the time and go, "Huh...wow." Just flies by.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm really glad the episodes are as short as they are. It keeps you wanting more, unlike many shows that are an hour long and almost every episode makes you think "did we REALLY need 10 minutes of Karl eating pudding [or X boring scene]?!" It's a fluffy show, and currently it's working just fine. I'm not sure if they actually have a season arc, so far it's pretty much just a bunch of "monster of the week" style episodes with a loose plot progression in between, which is fine and dandy with me, but I wonder if that's going to go on indefinitely. 

One of the best things about the show is that the main supporting characters are actually entertaining and likable. I figured it would just be the Ash show, but I really like his two buddies.


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 8, 2015)

zappatton2 said:


> Every single time I watch a new episode, I'm like "that was way too short". This is one show I feel could benefit from a 40 or 45 minute run time. I don't say that lightly



Yep, I said the same thing a few posts up. And now the wife and I are feeling the shortness of the show just fly by, just too short, it needs to be longer. It's not even a full 30 minutes. I think with the intro previous episode flash, credits, and next episode peek I think we timed it recently at something like 25 minutes.


Rev.


----------



## zappatton2 (Dec 8, 2015)

wankerness said:


> I'm really glad the episodes are as short as they are. It keeps you wanting more, unlike many shows that are an hour long and almost every episode makes you think "did we REALLY need 10 minutes of Karl eating pudding [or X boring scene]?!"



I admit, you're probably right. If I had any self-restraint at all, I'd wait until the season was over and watch the whole thing in one go.

Evil Dead 2 was (is) one of my all time favourite movies back in the day, just so happy we're finally getting a follow-up in all its ridiculous glory!


----------



## lemeker (Dec 8, 2015)

just wanted to leave this here, seemed appropriate.


----------



## AxeHappy (Dec 20, 2015)

That episode was intense. Got darker than the rest of the series has been. 

Also:
SOFT BALLS!


----------



## zappatton2 (Dec 20, 2015)

That was certainly darker!



Spoiler



I'm pretty devastated about the cop, but I guess I'm compromised by an unhealthy crush on Jill Marie Jones. Should'a seen it coming. Now I don't care about any of the sidekicks  

But I am pretty glad to see the cabin again, they did a great job recreating it, loved the reference to the original Evil Dead with the swing seat banging against the side of the house


.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 20, 2015)

Just got caught up on these last night, truly epic.


----------



## AxeHappy (Dec 20, 2015)

zappatton2 said:


> That was certainly darker!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



So much darker. The whole trying to rape her thing was truly well done. In the sense that it felt really horrible. 

I didn't see it coming either. I was completely shocked when that cleaver hit home. 

All the references throughout the season have been pretty spot ....ing on so far.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 22, 2015)

That was interesting in that it drew out some of the actual horror that was in Evil Dead 2 and tends to get glossed over in any discussion of the flick. The stuff with his girlfriend's head in the vice and whatnot was incredibly dark, it was just surrounded by so much slapstick that a lot of people never noticed, myself included!


----------



## AxeHappy (Dec 23, 2015)

Evil dead 2 is by far my favourite simply because it is actually a horror movie. Just a wonderful melding of horror and comedy. I tend to get pretty bored with Army of Darkness actually.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 23, 2015)

I prefer the first movie to the second two for the same reason. Also cause it maintains its pace for the entire thing, as opposed to 2 which goes steeply downhill as soon as the group arrives at the house.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jan 5, 2016)

So I thought the season was awesome! Got a little meh midway then got awesome again when they went back to the cabin. Only thing I'd like to say is



Spoiler



I really wish they didn't make it that Lucy Lawless wrote the damn book. I mean, I feel that kinda spoils it a bit. Didn't she say in the beginning that she was the sister of the archaeologist that died in the cabin going to visit their father (old man who made the audio recording reading from the book)? I thought that would've been a better story line. Now we have Lucy Lawless as some sexy multi-thousand year old demon commander or something. I dunno, still loving the show, just felt that wasn't a great direction to take her character. After she fell into the fire and survived though it was obvious she was superhuman, subhuman, not human, whatever. lol




Rev.


----------



## fps (Jan 13, 2016)

Totally awesome, loved the very ending too!


----------



## DanicaL (Jan 21, 2016)

Its an awesome show! 

Groovie Baby.


----------

